# shopping advise



## andees78 (Sep 13, 2010)

hello all
i will be asking a relative in newcastle to send me a melting dish and some smb.
i need a guide for this:
1-melting dish: size, what material, brand name, where to be found?
2-smb: where to be found?

any links would be useful.


----------



## gold4mike (Sep 13, 2010)

This eBay seller is where I got my SMB (a link to his current listing): http://cgi.ebay.com/Sodium-Metabisulfite-FCC-Grade-1-lb-/370431127515?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563f6a6fdb

It's under $14 for a pound, delivered, in the US. It shouldn't be too much more for International shipping.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Sep 13, 2010)

Bonide Stump Out - ~100% SMB

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=5896&p=51505&hilit=bonide+stump+remover#p50896


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 13, 2010)

andees78 said:


> hello all
> i will be asking a relative in newcastle to send me a melting dish and some smb.
> i need a guide for this:
> 1-melting dish: size, what material, brand name, where to be found?
> ...




I sell melting dishes at http://goldrecovery.us , the more expensive ones last longer and can reused after cleaning with soda ash. The cheap ones only last for a few melts. All of them are suitable for gold and/or silver, the highest priced ones are even good for Platinum.

I ship internationally.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 13, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> andees78 said:
> 
> 
> > hello all
> ...



I purchased some dishes from Steve, they are a quality product.

Your best to buy as many as you can that will fill a flat rate shipping box otherwise the postage gets expensive on just a dish or two. Steve managed to safely package $180.00 worth of dishes into a flat rate box shipped to Canada.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 13, 2010)

I also purchased some dishes from Steve. They are a good product at an affordable price, but I agree about the shipping, order more than one and save some $$$$.


----------



## andees78 (Sep 14, 2010)

hello
thanks for the replies.


----------



## andees78 (Sep 14, 2010)

hello steve
i cant transfer the money to you, cause it is not allowed from sudan.
so please if you can recommend a brand and/or the material of the dish.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 14, 2010)

andees78 said:


> hello steve
> i cant transfer the money to you, cause it is not allowed from sudan.
> so please if you can recommend a brand and/or the material of the dish.



Please PM me with a list of the items you want and your address. We can arrange payment also.

Steve


----------

